# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Mandolin Cafe' Mobile App

## John Flynn

I'm having an issue with the Mandolin Cafe' mobile app.  I tried to get input from the software provider, to no avail. I sent two emails to "solutions@tollway.com," but both times I got an "undeliverable" auto-reply.

My issue is that the "New Forum Posts" section never updates. It has no relationship at all to "New Posts" on the Cafe' itself. I tried uninstalling and reinstalling. Got a one-time update on the reinstall, but nothing since. Using an iPhone 4s, with the latest software. Everything else on the app seems to work.

Any ideas on how to fix the problem and/or how to contact the software provider?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I emailed the guy that created it. He's a member here.

----------


## bfriedman

Ending the app by closing it then double clicking the home button then long pressing the icon and then pressing the x will force a refresh.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Steve contacted me back saying he'd look into it but is buried at work. He did that for me for free--I'd have no idea how to program that.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Ending the app by closing it then double clicking the home button then long pressing the icon and then pressing the x will force a refresh.


Actually that appears to be the steps to delete the app.

----------


## bfriedman

> Actually that appears to be the steps to delete the app.


When you double click home the running apps show up along the bottom of the screen. log press the iicon there and click the - "sorry not the x".

----------


## John Flynn

> When you double click home the running apps show up along the bottom of the screen. log press the iicon there and click the - "sorry not the x".


That does work, thanks for the tip. I learned something new about my iPhone! I will still be interested to hear from the programmer, though. I doubt it was his intent that a user would need to follow that procedure each time. It may just be some setting that needs to be tweaked. 

BTW, I completely understand and appreciate that the guy did this gratis and I have to say it is a great looking app! I just really want to be able too make full use of it.

----------


## bfriedman

Seems like it just needs a refresh button.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> That does work, thanks for the tip. I learned something new about my iPhone! I will still be interested to hear from the programmer, though. I doubt it was his intent that a user would need to follow that procedure each time. It may just be some setting that needs to be tweaked. 
> 
> BTW, I completely understand and appreciate that the guy did this gratis and I have to say it is a great looking app! I just really want to be able too make full use of it.


We haven't changed anything there for about a year. Not happening on my end and I've had no other reports of problems. 

Questions:
Has it always been this way for you? 
If so, how long has that been?
If not, when did it start? 
Is it still problematic after this most recent fix?

----------


## Ben Milne

I use the method described in post 6. (reboot the app) 
Really no hassle, works fine.

----------


## bfriedman

It has been happening since I installed the app. I think in August. I’ve always just done the app reboot.

----------


## greg_tsam

Last month I bought my first smartphone and what a difference from my old phone that just did talk and text.  But what is the deal with apps?  Why do I need one for the Cafe versus using my browser and signing in?

----------


## John Flynn

I've had the app since it came out and kept up with the updates. I've not really paid much attention to it until recently, but I suspect it's always had this problem. It definitely still has the problem. The fix described above gets a one-time update. I have to re-do it each time you want new info.

----------


## John Flynn

> Last month I bought my first smartphone and what a difference from my old phone that just did talk and text.  But what is the deal with apps?  Why do I need one for the Cafe versus using my browser and signing in?


It's personal preference and it depends on the app programming, but ideally an app gets you in with fewer clicks and optimizes the interface for the phone browser and small screen. 

The app for another instrument message board I'm on, the TalkBass Forum is really slick. One click and you're in. It alllows you to quickly naviagate to threads from the last 3 days, current threads and threads you've participated in. It automatically sizes the text for the small screen. Doing that through a browser would be very clumsy, always having to expand screens to make them readable, etc. 

But these two apps are free. Nothing to lose by trying them.

----------


## Tom Haywood

I had a cafe mobile app on my android. It seems to have disappeared. Now l can't find an app for android. Any mobile friendly way to see the cafe?

----------


## Londy

I'm interested in the mobile app for android.  I tried a few years ago but found nothing.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Folks, this app has been non-maintained, non-supported for over three years. I haven't even had it installed even on my iPhone in close that much time which tells you how much I'm interested in it. The guy that did it was very kind to do so for free but has moved on to other things and at this point I don't have a plan (which is probably very expensive) to get it under the redevelopment it surely needs.

There are some nice features on it but also a couple of things that just don't work. If the opportunity to get someone to rehab the app arises I might get that work done but I don't see it happening in the near future.

----------

Tom Haywood

----------

